# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مجاز به تحصيل رايگان در رشته ي پزشكي دركنكور95هستم؟

## aghakhani110

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد،من الان نزديك 6 ماه واسه كنكور95مطالعه ميكنم..كه متن زير را در يك جايي مطالعه كردم كه كلا نااميد شدم از خواندن--ايا شرايط زيل مربوط به من ميباشد؟ايا من مجاز به تحصيل رايگان در رشته ي پزشكي اگر در كنكور95خواهم بود؟؟،خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنيد
متن زير را ديدم يك نوبت از دو نوبت قبولي: ((هر فرد در ايران حق دارد 2 بار در دانشگاه هاي سراسري در دوره هاي روزانه(تحصيل رايگان) متمركز يا نيمه متمركز پذيرفته شود. اگر فردي يك بار در رشته هاي روزانه پذيرفته شود و ثبت نام نكند يا انصراف از تحصيل بدهد علاوه بر محروميت از شركت در كنكور سراسري سال بعد، يك نوبت از دو نوبت قبولي او نيز حذف شده است.))) من دركنكور سراسري سال 88 در رشته ي تربيت معلم(كارداني)قبول شدم،و بعداز فراغت از تحصيل دردرسال 90 در كنكور سراسري سال 90 شركت كردم،و در رشته ي پرستاري قبول شدم،ولي متاسفانه با مشكل نظام وظيفه مواجه شدم و پيگير ثبت نان نشدم و 3ماه بعد راهي خدمت سربازي شدم.بعد سربازي استخدام شدم و الان من اموزگار نيز هستم.ميخواستم راهنماييم كنيد ايا من ميتوانم در كنكور سراسري95 اگر در رشته پزشكي قبول بشوم اموزش رايگان ادامه تحصيل بدهم.؟؟؟سپاسگزارم منو راهنمايي كنيد

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI Y330-U11ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## raheleh

بهتره این سوال را از بخش پاسخگویی به سوالات سایت سنجش بپرسید تا مطمین بشید

----------


## سیاووش

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد،من الان نزديك 6 ماه واسه كنكور95مطالعه ميكنم..كه متن زير را در يك جايي مطالعه كردم كه كلا نااميد شدم از خواندن--ايا شرايط زيل مربوط به من ميباشد؟ايا من مجاز به تحصيل رايگان در رشته ي پزشكي اگر در كنكور95خواهم بود؟؟،خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنيد
> متن زير را ديدم يك نوبت از دو نوبت قبولي: ((هر فرد در ايران حق دارد 2 بار در دانشگاه هاي سراسري در دوره هاي روزانه(تحصيل رايگان) متمركز يا نيمه متمركز پذيرفته شود. اگر فردي يك بار در رشته هاي روزانه پذيرفته شود و ثبت نام نكند يا انصراف از تحصيل بدهد علاوه بر محروميت از شركت در كنكور سراسري سال بعد، يك نوبت از دو نوبت قبولي او نيز حذف شده است.))) من دركنكور سراسري سال 88 در رشته ي تربيت معلم(كارداني)قبول شدم،و بعداز فراغت از تحصيل دردرسال 90 در كنكور سراسري سال 90 شركت كردم،و در رشته ي پرستاري قبول شدم،ولي متاسفانه با مشكل نظام وظيفه مواجه شدم و پيگير ثبت نان نشدم و 3ماه بعد راهي خدمت سربازي شدم.بعد سربازي استخدام شدم و الان من اموزگار نيز هستم.ميخواستم راهنماييم كنيد ايا من ميتوانم در كنكور سراسري95 اگر در رشته پزشكي قبول بشوم اموزش رايگان ادامه تحصيل بدهم.؟؟؟سپاسگزارم منو راهنمايي كنيد
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI Y330-U11ِ من با Tapatalk


میتونی شرکت کنی - در صورت قبولی باید شهریه پرداخت کنی (حتی برای دانشگاه دولتی) - شهریه تحصیل در دانشگاههای دولتی ( برای کسانی که همانند شما یکبار از تحصیل رایگان استفاده کردند) از شهریه دانشگاه آزاد ( برای رشته یکسان) بیشتر است. مثلا شهریه پزشکی در دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی دولتی برای افرادی با شرایط شما حدود 15 میلیون درسال است ولی در دانشگاه آزاد حدود 7 میلیون در سال.

----------


## artim

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد،من الان نزديك 6 ماه واسه كنكور95مطالعه ميكنم..كه متن زير را در يك جايي مطالعه كردم كه كلا نااميد شدم از خواندن--ايا شرايط زيل مربوط به من ميباشد؟ايا من مجاز به تحصيل رايگان در رشته ي پزشكي اگر در كنكور95خواهم بود؟؟،خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنيد
> متن زير را ديدم يك نوبت از دو نوبت قبولي: ((هر فرد در ايران حق دارد 2 بار در دانشگاه هاي سراسري در دوره هاي روزانه(تحصيل رايگان) متمركز يا نيمه متمركز پذيرفته شود. اگر فردي يك بار در رشته هاي روزانه پذيرفته شود و ثبت نام نكند يا انصراف از تحصيل بدهد علاوه بر محروميت از شركت در كنكور سراسري سال بعد، يك نوبت از دو نوبت قبولي او نيز حذف شده است.))) من دركنكور سراسري سال 88 در رشته ي تربيت معلم(كارداني)قبول شدم،و بعداز فراغت از تحصيل دردرسال 90 در كنكور سراسري سال 90 شركت كردم،و در رشته ي پرستاري قبول شدم،ولي متاسفانه با مشكل نظام وظيفه مواجه شدم و پيگير ثبت نان نشدم و 3ماه بعد راهي خدمت سربازي شدم.بعد سربازي استخدام شدم و الان من اموزگار نيز هستم.ميخواستم راهنماييم كنيد ايا من ميتوانم در كنكور سراسري95 اگر در رشته پزشكي قبول بشوم اموزش رايگان ادامه تحصيل بدهم.؟؟؟سپاسگزارم منو راهنمايي كنيد
> 
> فرستاده شده از HUAWEI Y330-U11ِ من با Tapatalk



اگه مدرک لیسانس روزانه داری باید شهریه بدی برا پزشکی های دولتی

----------


## khaan

شما نمیتونی روزانه قبول بشی چون دوبار روزانه پذیرفته شدی. 
اگه شرکت کنی در بخش انتخاب رشته در قسمت روزانه مینویسه غیرمجاز
بین الملل میتونی بخونی.

----------

